# tamodine or iodine?



## dantheman (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all, my poor tortoise has a little shell rot and I was wondering if tamodine has some iodine, I only ask this because I live in the u.k and they dont sell iodine products otc, I also have athletes foot cream which I have been using for a couple of days but does not seem to be getting rid of his white spots on the top of his shell, but the black bits on the bottom are getting much better.

Any help would be most welcome
Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think its apples and oranges. You want to kill fungus and iodine kills bacteria.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 19, 2013)

Yvonne, don't you want to sort of lightly brush off the shell first, dry well (as in bone dry) and then apply the antifungal?
If so, how about lightly brushing with Chlorhexedine (aka Hibiclens), diluted with water ? Then dry well and appy the antifungal.

Note: shell rot is fungal, but perhaps it does not hurt to clean it up first?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 19, 2013)

"shellrot" is the result of a proces, not the process itself - and can be caused by more types of pathogenetic organisms than just fugal types, it can be bacterial (both gram negative and gram positive) in some situations. 

Indeed you do want to remove affected tissue, and then treat the zone where un-affected tissue first occurs. Unless you can identify for sure the pathogen type it is best to use a multi-spectral cleaning agent, and then topical treatment with a broad spectrum compound.

I'll not prescribe cleaning agents or drugs, but the nature of the problem is better defines by the description I have narrated here.

Will


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 19, 2013)

Dan, if you have any doubt, you can post pics of your tort's shell and the affected area.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 20, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Dan, if you have any doubt, you can post pics of your tort's shell and the affected area.



hi lynne, i have posted some pics on another thread, here is the link with them,

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-63311.html

thanks 
Dan


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, I see it now. It does seem to be quite dry. Is it possible that he was just dirty in the Pet shop, and now has cleaned up to reveal these spots now that you have been soaking him? Are the spots hard, or can you flake them with a fingernail? They certainly don't look wet or draining (bacterial).

Anyway, use a toothbrush and gently scrub with very dilute soapy water (or Chlorhexidine-aka Hibiclens*- if you can get it); this will removed any loose shell if there is any. Rinse then dry well, even under the basking light so his shell is bone dry. Then rub in the athlete's cream daily for a week, it won't hurt.
You could then repeat this weekly for 1 month.

These changes, if fungal, take forever to heal. They will often flake off over months and reveal healthier but still marred shell underneath.

*diluted 1 part chorhex to 20 parts water


----------



## dantheman (Jan 20, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Oh, I see it now. It does seem to be quite dry. Is it possible that he was just dirty in the Pet shop, and now has cleaned up to reveal these spots now that you have been soaking him? Are the spots hard, or can you flake them with a fingernail? They certainly don't look wet or draining (bacterial).
> 
> Anyway, use a toothbrush and gently scrub with very dilute soapy water (or Chlorhexidine-aka Hibiclens*- if you can get it); this will removed any loose shell if there is any. Rinse then dry well, even under the basking light so his shell is bone dry. Then rub in the athlete's cream daily for a week, it won't hurt.
> You could then repeat this weekly for 1 month.
> ...



thank you lynne, i have been applying some athletes foot cream over the top and bottom of his shell, the bottom is getting better but the white spots on the top dont seem to be, i have noticed that some parts of his shell are flaking on the top, when i bathe him the spots disappear, then when i dry him they come back and i am unable to scratch them off with a fingernail also, i rang up the pet shop and they said they will exchange the tortoise for another one, which i dont really want to do, i now have named him (ted) and dont want to see him go , i think i will take him to the nearest reptile vet and get a diagnosis that way, more for peace of mind than anything else.

thank you again for the help

Dan


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 20, 2013)

I think he will be OK, sounds like you have the right set up for him now. Sometimes they look like they are getting 'bigger' but it is just part of the healing process with the old stuff flaking off. Until you get to the vet, use a toothbrush with the antibacterial hand soap or cleanser, diluted; rinse and dry well.
While at the vet have them run a fecal. (Make sure it is a Reptile vet. )
Definitely keep him, he is part of your family now!


----------

